
The machine always wins: what drives our addiction to social media - CaptainZapp
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2019/aug/23/social-media-addiction-gambling
======
tylersmith21
"...we know by now that if social media platforms get us addicted, they are
working well. The more they wreck our lives, the better they are functioning.
"

